# Bug-out truck?



## mrghostwalker

Check out what this guy built, it's amazing! He does good work too!
Gypsy Wagon


----------



## mdprepper

I want one!


----------



## *Andi

I with mdprepper, I want one too!!!!  Very nice!


----------



## ajsmith

That's some real skills there!


----------



## bugoutbob

Stumbled across this today. Surely is pretty. I don't think I would want to see what kind of mileage he gets, but I love it


----------



## teotwaki

Ran across this one in SoCal Craigslist (not my vehicle!)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3493162752.html

2006 stealth bug out camper box truck - $10999 (Orange County)

























Four 12v 68w solar panels 5'x 9'
Two new AGM 6v batteries
Exteriour security lights
Insulation 13-18 Rvalue
Deep double sink
Three way fridge (Gas, 12v, mains)
Convertable sofa/bed
Three burner stove with oven
Oak ply countertops
30 gal fresh water storage
Stocked bugout pantry
Camping gear (sleeping bags, chairs, coolers,ect)
... and lots more

Base vehicle description;
Ford 2006 E-350, Cutaway, SWB Automatic,AC, Radio, WiFi antenna, new tires with warrenty and spare, recent oil and fluids change, reg good till june 2013.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Nice, but looks heavy...


----------



## HamiltonFelix

The Gypsy Wagon is a thing of beauty and clearly a labor of love. It is not a bugout vehicle. It is a bugout home. 

The white hi-cube van above is totally unremarkable, looks like the vehicles used by a million businesses. While I personally like lifted 4x4's, offroad capability, brush guards, etc. I'd have to say that a white work van is about the ultimate in "urban camouflage," and it should be able to carry quite a bit.


----------

